# Hasa anyone used Super yeast X-Press to start a SP



## NSwiner (Feb 12, 2011)

I only have one pack of EC-1118 and one Liquor Quik Super Yeast X-Press that you use when making alcoholbase .I'm not going to make it the 20% alc that can be with the super yeast but they have it figured out for 12% so thought I would go with that strength . Here's what it says for ingredients - distiller's yeast and yeast nutrients . So do you think it would be ok to use ?


----------



## cpfan (Feb 12, 2011)

NSwiner said:


> I only have one pack of EC-1118 and one Liquor Quik Super Yeast X-Press that you use when making alcoholbase .I'm not going to make it the 20% alc that can be with the super yeast but they have it figured out for 12% so thought I would go with that strength . Here's what it says for ingredients - distiller's yeast and yeast nutrients . So do you think it would be ok to use ?


Turbo Yeasts like that one have a reputation for producing off smells and flavours that need to be removed with charcoal. Personally I would not use it for Skeeter Pee.

I haven't made an SP, but based on my readings here, I would start another wine, even a gallon of apple cider wine with the EC-1118, and then use the leftovers in the bottom of the primar as the yeast for the Skeeter Pee.

Steve


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry I didn't post that right i already have the slurries just only 1 pack of EC-1118 . Yeah thats what I was wondering about was the off taste created with the turbo yeast, definitely couldn't charcoal filter it and take all the flavour away . Just thought it might be different making it with less alc % .


----------



## cpfan (Feb 12, 2011)

NSwiner said:


> Sorry I didn't post that right i already have the slurries just only 1 pack of EC-1118 . Yeah thats what I was wondering about was the off taste created with the turbo yeast, definitely couldn't charcoal filter it and take all the flavour away . Just thought it might be different making it with less alc % .


I don't have any experience doing that, but being fairly lazy & cheap in my old age, I wouldn't want to waste time, energy, resources on something that I expect to be a problem. Just my way of thinking. If you didn't have another option, or wanted to try a small volume for the sake of experience...go ahead.

Steve


----------

